# Bioactive Substrate for a crested gecko



## futhamucka (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi there,

just a quick one: how often must bioactive substrate be cleaned out, if at all? I read on the treasure chest that you can put hydroleca as a gravel base, and put a few inches of peat above it, and it breaks down gecko-poo as part of a natural process, but it didn't say anything about regular cleaning. 

Also, while I'm here, I'd like to use live plants in my Viv. Any recommendations for a crestie?

Cheers!


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

OK so here's what I have...
Couple of inches of the LECA clay balls you mentioned. Then a ground sheet/weed sheet. On top of that is the substrate which, in my crestie tank, is equal parts (1:1:1) of eco eartheat:fine orchid bark. Also I got a batch of tropical woodlice to live in the subby which always helps the whole cleaning up process. Rather than 'cleaning it out' I just churn it up a bit every now and again.

Live plants I'd go for pothos (devil's ivy) maybe some bromeliads and ferns etc. Check out High Quality Bromeliads, Tropical Plants, Naturalistic Vivariums, and Supplies , and drop Paul an email - he's much better with the whole planting thing : victory:


----------



## futhamucka (Feb 13, 2008)

okey pokey, thanks very much or your help!!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

With a bioactive substrate, the whole idea is that you dont replace the substrate at all. It works by estalishing an ecosystem of microscopic organisms and bacteria that work to break up the gecko waste. All you should do is wipe off the glass and give the soil a good mix once every month or so.


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> With a bioactive substrate, the whole idea is that you dont replace the substrate at all. It works by estalishing an ecosystem of microscopic organisms and bacteria that work to break up the gecko waste. All you should do is wipe off the glass and give the soil a good mix once every month or so.





Phil1988 said:


> OK so here's what I have...
> Couple of inches of the LECA clay balls you mentioned. Then a ground sheet/weed sheet. On top of that is the substrate which, in my crestie tank, is equal parts (1:1:1) of eco eartheat:fine orchid bark. Also I got a batch of tropical woodlice to live in the subby which always helps the whole cleaning up process. *Rather than 'cleaning it out' I just churn it up a bit every now and again.*
> 
> Live plants I'd go for pothos (devil's ivy) maybe some bromeliads and ferns etc. Check out High Quality Bromeliads, Tropical Plants, Naturalistic Vivariums, and Supplies , and drop Paul an email - he's much better with the whole planting thing : victory:


:whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## splendid (Nov 12, 2007)

Where abouts do you get woodlice from? Do they have to be a certain type? And do they survive well in a crestie tank without getting eaten?! Can you use earthworms for the same sort of thing?


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

splendid said:


> Where abouts do you get woodlice from? Do they have to be a certain type? And do they survive well in a crestie tank without getting eaten?! Can you use earthworms for the same sort of thing?


I think I got my tropical woodlice from dartfrog.co.uk but I'm sure there will be other places too. There's no problem with them being eaten by the cresties as they're tiny. You can get the normal european type aswell but I think the cresties would be more likely to eat those as they are they are bigger.
I guess earthworms would work too but I haven't used them so can't really comment.


----------



## splendid (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you. Had a look at that site, are your the dwarf tropical woodlice, the white ones?. Did you just get a starter culture pack (30 or so woodlice) and put them in the soil and leave them to it?


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

I got one of the mega packs I think which was like 100+ for my 45x45x60cm exo terra setup. And then yeah I just mixed them into the substrate. Just send an email before hand to check if they have any in stock if you go for the mega pack.


----------



## splendid (Nov 12, 2007)

Cool, thank you, although 100 does seem like a lot to have rummaging about in a smallish viv. Guess they will find an equilibrium of numbers and adjust to the environment in the viv. Will give it a go! Would love to see any pics of your setup if you have them. Also pics of ArtGeckos setups as there aren't many on your site, would be great to see them!!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Arn't there? if you go on the construction diary for the advanced gravel bottom viv there are lots of that one. ill try to take some new ones of my others soon.


----------



## splendid (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah there are some...I'm just greedy and want more!! Sorry  Your viv build descriptions are excellent. I will be following them when I make my natural viv. Not going to be for a while yet but always good to plan early! So many thanks!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

haha! thanks! you'll have to post some piccies of your viv when its done! i love seeing how other peoples turn out!


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

Planting a viv for some Cresties is definitely going to be my summer project! Treasure Crest is such an excellent resource. I've got an old aquarium off my aunt which should be perfect for a small colony. It's all so exciting - I can't wait!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks amazoncat! I still have more to add. What size aquarium is it you're getting?! sounds like fun!


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't know the exact dimensions off hand but it used to sit in an alcove of my aunt's sitting room so is quite possible 3ft + and reasonably deep/high although not especially wide. I'm certainly very new to Cresties so I'd be pleased to know if you think this would be suitable.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

well its the height thats important. Needs to be over 18" (45cm) in height for them to be happy.


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm pretty certain it is although if not I'll probably invest in an exo terra. 

Are you planning to breed any this season? Ipswich is close enough to me to collect and I'd far rather get my reptiles off a breeder than from a shop.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Cool, well the Exoterras are brilliant vivs. I am expecting the 1st eggs of the season to start hatching around end march/april, but i rest my geckos for alot longer than most so my season it usually shorter. I just feel its better for the geckos but it means i produce less hatchlings. I have a list that i can put you on if you want to pm me your email addy and i can contact you when i have some available.


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

excellent, thank you.


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

:no1:


----------



## splendid (Nov 12, 2007)

Brilliant! Thank you. Trying to spot little woodlice...  They have a lot of cover in there, looks great!

Here is mine, not bioactive, just a plant in a pot at the moment, but one day...


----------



## splendid (Nov 12, 2007)

Art Gecko, I like the cat grass that you mention in one of your setups. Does it now cover the whole of the floor like a small lawn?  When you cut it do you have to remove the trimmings? I guess that makes the substrate of earth safer if it is covered in grass, although don't the crickets hide away in it? Nice idea anyways!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Actually i found that after the initial growth it tends to die back a bit. It grows ridiculously fast in the 1st week, and you have to trim it back, i removed the trimmings yes. If you trimmed it well it could form a little lawn yea! 

As for making the substrate safer, my fav thing is to use these mesh tiles with large pebbles stuck to them (from poundland, they have them at the moment i noticed yesterday). You pop the tile on top of the substrate, and sprinkle a little extra soil over the top to cover the mesh, so you're left with a natural but safe soil and stone lawn!


----------



## splendid (Nov 12, 2007)

Lol! That grass sounds cool. Many thanks. Look forward to some new photos!!


----------



## unrealjill (Aug 17, 2007)

i wanted to say thanks for this thread... am switching to a bioactive tank atm and the pointers, photos and links here were a great help. : victory:


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

unrealjill said:


> i wanted to say thanks for this thread... am switching to a bioactive tank atm and the pointers, photos and links here were a great help. : victory:


:no1: good luck with it.


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

hi been reading up on this idwa for substrate treasure crest is awsome!

just wanted too know how well does the method work for you guys?

cheers


----------



## gekox (Feb 8, 2008)

Very helpful information. I will be buying a tank for crested soon and want to make it 100% ready for future tenant .

If you get mix of eco earth - peat (is it just soil for pants?) and orchid bark , how do you make it bio active? Or it will by it self?

Thanks


----------



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

i have a live setup for my girls that im proud off. 

its not the soil that breaks the waste down but the insects in it
you can use any kind of material for a drainage level, i have plastic holding up the soil bout 5cm, with rocks & stones at the front to create a an area for boggy loving plants.
i find having a pump going through to create a waterfall & stream from the drainage water stops the water from stagnating & smelling
for my substrate i just used organic compost mixed with a bit of hyproleca & 'live soil' (from dartfrog.co.uk)
the majority of my insects came from the 'live soil' which included european woodlice, tropical woodlice, & springtails. i also got a tub of worms from the same place.
i found out after a trial run that my lilly was eating the soil & got impaction, so i covered all the soil up with live moss sheets (from same place)
i got a large weeping fig plant (ficus) & cut it down to size so it provides sturdier branches. i recently put in a jasmine for my climbing plant (see how that does). i have 2 bog loving plants at the from, i unknown, 1 venus fly trap. i tried a polka dot plant & birds nest fern but they didn't last. i found a sweet violet in the garden which i washed & put in (seems to be be doing well but to early to tell)
i used expanding foam to create a den area in the back which i didn't cover with moss in hopes they'll use it for a nest box when the time comes.
results


the springtails have absolutly thrived, their everywhere, (im thinking of selling them to reduce the population) i still see my worms every no & then but iv only managed to see 1 tropical woodlice & no euro woodlice
i dont touch the floor of the viv to clean out. just clean the sides & the plants. the insects devour any poop, decaying foilage & dead crickets. i use 1 area where i pull bck the patch of moss & stuff all that stuff underneath. it all gets turned into compost
my cresties love the plants especially the ficus where they sleep the day out in the open (although lilly seems to spend the day, 1. sleeping in the tree, 2. slowly falling out of the tree, 3. climbing back into it, & start the whole process over again)


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

This bioactive substrate sounds great, where can I buy some?


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> This bioactive substrate sounds great, where can I buy some?


you make it :2thumb:

go on treasurecrest.com itl tell you how

so guys today iv picked up 


some eco earth
organic compost (no chemicals)
some moss
hanging basket liner
and i have got gravel in the bottom
i intend to put some earth worms in the mix and maybe some lettuce just to kick start the process? sound good?


----------

